# [Review] Scythe Mugen Max CPU-Kühler



## Ion (14. November 2014)

*[Review] Scythe Mugen Max CPU-Kühler*

*
Scyte Mugen MAX
*
Maximale Kühlleistung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
 *
Inhaltsverzeichnis:
1. Einleitung*
* 2. Details zum Mugen MAX + Lieferumfang*
* 3. Testsystem + Montage
4. Testablauf*
* 5. Kühlleistung Standard*
* 6. Kühlleistung OC*
* 7. Auffälligkeiten + Besonderheiten*
* 8. Fazit*

​

*1. Einleitung*

Scythe wurde Nov. 2002 gegründet und im Vordergrund stand dabei die Distribution und Herstellung von leisen PC Bauteilen.
In Deutschland erfreut sich die Marke Scythe besonderer Beliebtheit und  wurde in den Jahren 2007 bis 2010 von den Lesern der  Computerfachzeitschrift PC Games Hardware zum Hersteller des Jahres  für "Kühlung" gewählt und ausgezeichnet. Für das Jahr 2011 durfte  Scythe den "Hersteller des Jahres 2011"-Award im Bereich Kühlung von  HardwareLUXX, PCMasters sowie der PC Games Hardware entgegennehmen. 

Mit freundlicher Unterstützung von PCGH und Scythe möchte ich euch heute die nächste Reinkarnation der beliebten Mugen Kühler vorstellen: Den *Scythe Mugen MAX
 
Wichtige Informationen:
 Alle Bilder in diesem Artikel lassen sich durch einen Klick darauf vergrößern.
*
Zudem möchte ich hier noch einmal klarstellen, dass es sich um einen Testbericht ohne professionellen Anspruch handelt. Ich habe weder sehr teure und genaue Messgeräte, noch achte ich auf einen Unterschied von 1-2°C Raumtemperatur.
Der Test wurde von mir, mit gegebenen Mitteln, nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen erstellt.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​ 
*2. Details zum Mugen MAX + Lieferumfang*

Scythe sagt mit dem Mugen MAX den Kampf gegen andere große Tower Kühler an, darunter z. B. den Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E oder dem Noctua NH-D15. Dies erfordert hohe Qualität, doch der Preis soll dabei gewont im Mittelfeld bleiben. Geht diese Formel auf?

*
Sockel-Kompatibilität:*

Intel:
LGA775
LGA1150
LGA1155
LGA1156
LGA1366
LGA2011(v3)

AMD:
AM2
AM2+
AM3
AM3+
FM1
FM2
FM2+
(Bei der Montage auf Mainboards mit AMD Sockel muss die originale Backplate vorhanden sein)

*Gesamtmaße**:*
145 x 86 x 161 mm (ohne Lüfter) 
*Gewicht: *
 720 g (Kühlkörper) 


Schauen wir uns erstmal den Karton genauer an, der bereits die Stärken und Eigenschaften des Mugen MAX anpreist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uns offenbaren sich diverse Eigenschaften die den Mugen MAX von der Konkurrenz abheben sollen.

*T-M.A.P.S* steht dabei für "Three-dimensional Multiple Airflow Pass- throug Structure", dies steht für eine verbesserte Lamellenstruktur basierend auf seinen "kleinem Bruder", dem Mugen 4. Zudem wurde der Lamellenabstand auf 2.6mm erhöht, was den Luftstrom optimiert und den Strömungswidersand reduziert und somit dafür sorgt, dass der 140mm Lüfter vor allem im unteren Drehzahlbereich eine akzeptable Leistung liefern kann.

*H.P.M.S.* steht für "Hyper Precision Mounting System", diese Eigenschaft garantiert einen leichten Einbau, sogar ohne das Mainboard ausbauen zu müssen.

Zudem erhalten wir die Information das der beiliegende Lüfter über einen PWM-Anschluss verfügt und das wir sogar 2 Lüfter befestigen können.


*Der Kühler im Detail:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste das auffällt, wenn man sich den Kühler näher ansieht, ist der  nach hinten versetzte Tower, was eine bessere Kompatilität zu hohen  Ram-Kits gewährleisten soll. Die Heatpipes sind vollständig vernickelt,  was nicht nur optische Gründe hat. Der  neue Mugen verfügt erstmals über eine Abschlussblende über den   Kühllamellen, die sich mit hochglanzpolierter Optik und dem Logo in der  Mitte präsentiert, dies dürfte vor allem Casemodder freuen. Die Bodenplatte verfügt über zusätzliche Kühllamellen, diese dienen aber in erster Linie dazu die Montageklammer rutschsicher zu machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Unterseite der Bodenplatte, welche den Kontakt zwischen Heatspreader und Kühler herstellt, ist poliert.

Zum Lieferumfang gehört ein 140mm PWM Lüfter aus der eigenen GlideStream Serie.

*Lüfter-Spezifikationen* 
*Modellname:
*GlideStream 140 PWM
*Geräuschpegel:* 
13 ~ 30.7 dBA 
*Luftdurchsatz: *
63,5 ~ 165m³/h / 37.37 ~ 97.18 CFM 
*Lüfterdrehzahl:* 
500 upm (± 300) ~ 1.300 upm (±10%) (PWM-gesteuert) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das restliche Zubehör besteht aus den folgenden Dingen:
2x   Metallbefestigungsklemme (Intel), 2x  Metallbefestigungsklemme (AMD),    1x Montageschiene, 4x  Schrauben für Befestigungsklemmen, 8x Schrauben    für Mainboardbefestigung, 2x Schrauben zur Montage, 1x Abstandshalter   für Backplate  (Sockel 775), 4x Distanzhülsen, 1x Schraubenschlüssel, 4x    Lüfterklemmen, Backplate, Wärmeleitpaste, Einbauanleitung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​ *3. Testsystem + Montage*

Folgendes Testsystem kommt zum Einsatz:

*CPUs | *i7-3770K
*Mainboard | *AsRock Z77 Formula OC
*Arbeitsspeicher | *Samung Green Series 16GB DDR3 1600MHz CL7-8-8-21 1T
*Netzteil |* Cougar S700
*Gehäuse |* Corsair Carbide Air 540 
*Lüftersteuerung |* Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus
*Grafikkarte | *GTX 780 Referenzdesign
*Festplatte | *Western Digital Red 2TB
*SSD | *Samsung SSD 830 128GB   


*Die Montage:

*Die Montage gestaltet sich recht einfach und verhält sich ähnlich der Installation wie man sie vom Thermalright Macho Rev. A kennt. Die Backplate wird mit 4 runden Schrauben verbunden, welche sich einfach per Hand reindrehen lassen, siehe Bild 1. Die Anfangs erwähnte Möglichkeit dies ohne Ausbau des Mainboards zutun funktioniert nur, wenn euer Gehäuse den Mainboardtray ausspart und ihr somit von der anderen Seite Zugang habt. Ist dies nicht der Fall kommt ihr um einen Ausbau des Mainboards nicht drumherum. Ist die Backplate erstmal befestigt, ist der schwerste Teil der Arbeit bereits getan. Nun werden die zwei Verbindungsstücke montiert, auf welche später die Bodenplatte verschraubt wird, siehe Bild 2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt versieht man die CPU mit Wärmeleitpaste und fixiert den Kühler mitsamt Montageklammer. Die besagte Klammer sollte man vorher mit den Kühllamellen auf der Bodenplatte des Kühlers verbinden. Die letzten beiden Schrauben verbinden den Kühler nun mit der Gesamtkonstruktion. Während sich die Schraube in der nähe des Arbeitsspeichers noch mit jedem x-beliebigen Kreuz-Schraubendreher fixieren lässt, bedarf es für die hintere und verdeckte Schraube einen "Trick". Vielleicht habt ihr das kleine Loch in der Abschlussblende oben auf den Bildern schon entdecken können. Dort kann nun ein Schraubendreher wie durch einen Kanal zur Schraube geführt werden. Die reine Länge des Schraubers ohne Griff muss dabei aber mindestens 15cm betragen. Steht euch ein solcher Dreher nicht zur Verfügung, befindet sich im Lieferumfang ein kleiner Schraubenschlüssel, mit welchem sich die Schrauben ebenfalls fixieren lassen. Zum Schluss wird der mitgelieferte Lüfter mit den Halteklammern am Kühler befestigt, dies geht schnell von der Hand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*4. Testablauf*

Der Scythe Mugen MAX tritt gegen drei andere CPU-Kühler aus verschiedenen Preisklassen an:

-Enermax ETS-T40 (Mit BeQuiet Lüfter T12025-LR-B)
-Thermalright Macho Rev. A BW
-Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E SE

Alle Kühler wurden sauber installiert und als Wärmeleitpaste wurde die beliebte Arctic Cooling MX-4 genutzt. Verbaut ist das ganze in einem Corsair Carbide Air 540 Gehäuse, mit 3x Standardlüfter sowie 2x Noiseblocker Eloop (800rpm).
Die CPU wird 30 Minuten lang mit der neuesten Version von Prime95 ausgelastet, dabei kommt der "In-Place Large FFTs" Test zum Einsatz. Die Temperaturen habe ich mit Coretemp sowie HWInfox64 ausgelesen.

Die CPU hat zwei Profile:

Standard entspricht 4GHz bei 1.112V
OC entspricht 4.5GHz bei 1.28V

Gemessen wurden die Temperaturen jeweils bei drei verschiedenen Drehzahlen: Min, 50% und 100%
Hier gilt es zu beachten, dass die Drehzahlen nicht gleich sind, sondern vom Lüfter anhängig. Ich habe bewusst diesen Weg gewählt, da die automatische Lüftersteuerung vom Mainboard exakt diese Drezahlen einstellt - d. h. die Drehzahlen passen sofern ihr das gleiche Setup bei euch zuhause nutzt.
Diese Drehzahlen sprechen übrigens auch für die Gehäuselüfter. Das heißt: Auf "Min." laufen auch alle Gehäuselüfter auf min., bei 50% drehen die Gehäuselüfter auf 50% und bei "100% Drehzahl" laufen schließlich auch alle Gehäuselüfter auf Anschlag.

Der BQ-Lüfter sowie die Gehäuselüfter wurden mit einer Zalman Lüftersteuerung eingestellt, während die anderen PWM-Lüfter über Speedfan geregelt wurden.
*
Die eingetragenen Temperaturen in den Diagrammen unten entsprechen immer dem Mittelwert aus den 4 Kerntemperaturen.*



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*5. Kühlleistung Standard*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einer 4GHz i7-CPU haben alle Kühler kein Problem. Der Scythe Mugen MAX setzt sich gekonnt an die zweite Stelle und fällt nur bei minimaler Drehzahl etwas vom Spitzenreiter weg. Allerdings ist die hohe Kühlleistung bei min. Drehzahl positiv zu erwähnen, da sich der Lüfter hierbei nur mit ~450rpm dreht.


​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *6. Kühlleistung OC*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun wird es im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes heiß:
Bei maximaler Drehzahl erreicht der Scythe Mugen MAX tatsächlich fast die Kühlleistung des Silver Arrow SB-E und kann die CPU auf noch relativ guten 79°C halten, selbst bei minimaler Drehzahl bleibt das System stabil.
Der kleine Enermax Kühler schaffte den Test mit 50% und min. Lüfterdrehzahl allerdings nicht mehr, ich habe den Test bei einer Kerntemperatur von 102°C nach nur 8 Minuten abgebrochen.


​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
​*7. Auffälligkeiten + Besonderheiten*

Mir ist besonders die gute Verarbeitung und die hohe Kühlleistung beim OC-Test aufgefallen. Auch wenn der sehr breite Lamellenabstand langsam drehende Lüfter bevorzugt, steigt die Kühlleistung bei höheren Drehzahlen spürbar an. Der Lüfter agiert hierbei sehr leise, vor allem da die minimale Drehzahl bei ~450rpm liegt.
Bei der Montage sollte man genau auf die Anleitung achten, denn ist auch möglich den Kühler falsch herum zu montieren.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​ *8. Fazit*

Was lässt sich nun abschließend zum Scyhte Mugen MAX sagen?
Für aktuell ~39€ (Scythe Mugen MAX (SCMGD-1   )) erhält man einen wirklich gut verarbeiteten Kühler, dessen Kühlleistung tatsächlich fast einen Highend Kühler vermuten lässt. Der leise Lüfter und die relativ leichte Montage runden das Gesamtpaket ab.
Die Kühlleistung liegt auf Augenhöhe des Thermalright Macho Rev. A BW und grenzt fast schon an den Silver Arrow. Von mir gibt es daher eine Kaufempfehlung für Leute die etwas mehr wollen, aber etwas weniger ausgeben möchten.

Pro:
-sehr gute Leistung
-gutes P/L-Verhältnis
-relativ einfache Montage
-leiser Lüfter
-einfache Halteklammern für Lüfter

Contra:
-Abschlussblende verschmutzt leicht


Lob und konstruktive Kritik sind erwünscht. Danke für´s lesen 

Ion

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Ion (30. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen Max CPU-Kühler*

Bericht ist online

Viel Spaß beim lesen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (30. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen Max CPU-Kühler*

*hust* "das lesen" sollte "Das Lesen" heißen *hust*.

Aber außerdem ein sehr guter Test, liest sich sehr gut und man wird interessiert obwohl die LuKü nicht mein Thema ist.

Schicke Bilder, gut geschrieben, ja mMn 10/10


----------



## micsterni14 (30. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen Max CPU-Kühler*

Wie machst du diese genialen Bilder?

Anhand der Beschreibung des Montagevorganges kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, ob es besser geht als beim Mugen 3. Dort ist die Montage ehrlich gesagt Scheiße!

Schade finde ich, das Scythe nicht konsequent die Tiefe des Kühlers erweitert hat, also ähnlich langgezogen wie zbsp der HR22 oder so. Da der Kühlkörper eh schon nach hinten versetzt ist, würde er noch näher an den Hecklüfter heranreichen, welcher dann vermutl einen guten beitrag zum Luftstrom beitragen könnte.

Super Test!


----------



## Softy (30. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen Max CPU-Kühler*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Wie machst du diese genialen Bilder?



Hmm, lass mich raten...  Mit einem Nokia Lumia 625?  

Schicker Test  Der Abstand zu den Doppelturmkühlern wird ja immer geringer.


----------



## Ion (30. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen Max CPU-Kühler*



Softy schrieb:


> Hmm, lass mich raten...  Mit einem Nokia Lumia 625?



Jep 
Stinknormales Smartphone, etwas Know-How und Glück mit der Belichtung. Dann entstehen solche Bilder 

Danke euch auch für eure lieben Worte 


Edit:
Ich bemerke gerade: Wenn ich oben im Inhaltsverzeichnis auf einen Punkt klicke, z. B. Nr. 5, dann sollte der normalerweise dahin gehen, stattdessen komme ich auf die Startseite im Forum. Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum?


----------



## lalaker (30. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen Max CPU-Kühler*

Wieder ein feines Review. Schöne Bilder, gut geschrieben, gefällt mir. Kannst bitte noch angeben, um wieviel mm der Lüfter bei dir den Kühler überragt. Denn das ist die tatsächliche Höhe.

Man sieht schon, wenn man mit der Maus über die Punkte drüber fährt, wohin es gehen wird. Keine Ahnung, die neue Seite ist wohl noch nicht final.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (30. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen Max CPU-Kühler*

Wie ist der Kühler im Vergleich zum Mugen 3 ? Würde sich der Umstieg lohnen ?


----------



## Ion (30. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen Max CPU-Kühler*



Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Wie ist der Kühler im Vergleich zum Mugen 3 ? Würde sich der Umstieg lohnen ?



Da bin ich leider überfragt, doch ein anderer User wird bald sein Review zum Mugen MAX veröffentlichen. Dort lässt er ihn direkt gegen den Mugen 3 antreten


----------



## Stern1710 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen Max CPU-Kühler*

Sehr schönes Review 

Endlich tut sich mal wieder was im Kühlerbereich, dass sollte die Leute im Luftkühlungsbereich mal freuen 

Ich benutze für die Fotos auch die Kamera meines Galaxy S3, wenn man sich etwas mit dem Licht spielt und etwas nachbearbeitet (vlt Hellligkeit / Kontrast) bekommt man wirklich schöne Bilder


----------



## sav (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen Max CPU-Kühler*

Ein sehr gutes Review. 

Vielleicht habe ich ja auch bald die Chance einen CPU-Kühler zu testen.


----------



## Stern1710 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen Max CPU-Kühler*



> Ich bemerke gerade: Wenn ich oben im Inhaltsverzeichnis auf einen Punkt klicke, z. B. Nr. 5, dann sollte der normalerweise dahin gehen, stattdessen komme ich auf die Startseite im Forum. Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum?




Das habe bei meinen Tests und anderen auch schon gemerkt, ist also eindeutig ein Bug von PCGHX :/


----------



## McZonk (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen Max CPU-Kühler*



Stern1710 schrieb:


> ..., ist also eindeutig ein Bug von PCGHX :/


Der inzwischen gefixed ist


----------



## MisterBombastic (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen Max CPU-Kühler*

Ist die Höhe wirklich schon ohne Lüfter 161mm ? Mein Metis schafft laut Datenblatt nur 160mm.


----------



## Ion (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen Max CPU-Kühler*



MisterBombastic schrieb:


> Ist die Höhe wirklich schon ohne Lüfter 161mm ?


Ja, diese Daten habe ich vom Hersteller übernommen.


----------



## MisterBombastic (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Review] Scythe Mugen Max CPU-Kühler*



Ion schrieb:


> Ja, diese Daten habe ich vom Hersteller übernommen.


Danke.


----------

